# [Games Of The Week] Bulls - Thunder - Clippers - Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(36-32)*





































*Brooks / Martin / Ariza / Scola / Hayes*


*at*

*03/22, 8:00 PM ET*



*at*

*03/24, 8:00 PM ET*



*vs.*

*03/25, 8:30 PM ET*



*vs.*

*03/27, 8:30 PM ET*
​


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We couldn't hit water if we shot from the beach


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Time to start losing the playoff run is too far away,


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah we shot like 16% in the 2nd half. That really isn't going to help your chances at winning the game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Chicago 98, Houston 88*
> 
> Tired legs on the Rocket jumpers and good D from Chicago in this game. I was surprised that Houston didn't try to trap Derrick Rose more off the screen and roll, Shane Battier's absence may have knocked that wrinkle out of the game plan, but with guys like Trevor Ariza and Jared Jeffries around (to say nothing of all those bigs), you'd think the Rockets would have the backups.
> 
> ...


BDL


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok our lack of defense is sickening...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

A little bit late, but who cares....only 12 games left.










> *Houston at Oklahoma City*
> 
> Could be a fun night tonight, should be a fun night tonight, with 11 games and plenty of good matchups. The Thunder and Rocket one just stands out to me.
> 
> ...


Game to pay attention to


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Good defense guys


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Oklahoma City 122, Houston 104*
> 
> James Harden was supposed to sit out for two-to-four weeks. Instead, he sat for 11 days, and came back in time to lend a hand to a struggling Oklahoma City team that can use all the offense it can get right now.
> 
> ...


BDL


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice start of the 2nd half. If the Clippers can beat us when we're this short-handed...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Anyone looking for me can find me checking out Chad Ford's big board


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Los Angeles Clippers 99, Houston 93*
> 
> A day later and, you know what? The Clippers should be beating the Rockets. Why was I so ready to pounce on Houston?
> 
> ...


BDL


----------

